# Record 2 shows in HD at the same time



## richman21 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry if this has been answered already but I searched and could not find the answer. I'm thinking about jumping from Directv to Dish so not too up to date with Dish's technology, but a question I have is can I record 2 shows in HD while watching a recorded show at the same time? Or can I watch 1 show in HD and record another show in HD at the same time? It kindof seems on the website that I can record 1 show in HD and record another show in SD at the same time. Can someone help me with the answer? Thanks!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Yes to all scenarios. With the addition of an OTA tuner module, the ViP922 can use all four tuners at once.


----------



## richman21 (Oct 13, 2010)

harsh said:


> Yes to all scenarios. With the addition of an OTA tuner module, the ViP922 can use all four tuners at once.


Thank you very much. I think I am going to switch from Directv to Dish.


----------

